

Are we ready for a true Cloud Phone - suprgeek
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/12/icloud-iphone/

======
gcb
techcrunch one year late as usual.

my android phone didn't work for crap w/out connection for exactly one year i
have it. no single map or gmail action. no offline anything.

